# nebosh international technical certificate in oil and gas operational safety



## mostafa elhamzawy (7 مايو 2013)

الحمد لله ربنا اكرمني ووفقني ونجحت في دورة 
nebosh international technical certificate in oil and gas operational safety
with credit 
بجد الكورس كان تقيل جدا والامتحان ووقته كمان صعب ورغي كتير بجد والوقت قليل على كمية الاجابات 
بس بجد بنصح اي حد بيشتغل في مجال السلامة في قطاع البترول والغاز انه يحاول ياخد الكورس او على الاقل يعرف بيتكلم عن ايه لانه بيتكلم عن كل حاجة ليها علاقة بالتشغيل والسيفتي في قطاعات البترول والغاز .
الحمدلله اللي يحب يعرف حاجة عن الكورس يسالني وانا تحت امره .


----------



## البحر الأبيض (8 مايو 2013)

At first congratulation mister Mostafa for your achievement


My qst is what is the level of english i must have if i want to succeed in this exam ? and what kind of knowledge i must have too
Thanks


----------



## mostafa elhamzawy (10 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على التهنئة اما بخصوص مستوى اللغة الانجليزية المطلوب فهو لا يقل عن جيد جدا لان الشرح والمادة العلمية وطبعا الامتحان واجاباته باللغة الانجليزية بالاضافة الى ان مصححي الامتحان من الانجليز .
اما مستوى المعرفة فلابد لك ان تكون عندك خلفية باساسيات العمل بمجال البترول والغاز من الانحية التشغيلية ومن جانب اخر من كافة نواحي السلامة المتعلقة بتلك الامور التشغيلية اتمنى اكون قد وضحت الصورة وتحت امرك باي طلب


----------



## البحر الأبيض (19 مايو 2013)

شكرا على الرد أخ مصطفى، الحقيقة أنا جد مهتم بهذا الدبلوم و سأكون لك شاكرا إن زودتنا ببعض النصائح و الدروس التي من خلالها نستطيع أن نجتاز هذا الإمتحان ونكون من الناجحين إن شاء الله. جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## someir (24 أغسطس 2013)

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

هل ممكن رفع محتويات الكورس للاستفادة؟


----------

